

Financial tech is just hard - rumayor
https://medium.com/@jakefuentes/financial-tech-is-just-hard-c937cc20e148

======
PaulHoule
It's important not to fetishize technology here.

I would look at the case of Uber. Yes, they were early with a mobile app, but
it is the business model that is interesting (particularly the variable
pricing.) It would not be hard for other companies in the taxi space to
duplicate the app, but Uber is willing to fight city hall on every city on the
planet and that is what makes them Uber.

